# Differences between probiotics



## Yoga32 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any advice on picking the right probiotic? I've done some research into brands like align and culturelle as well as some of the ones on amazon like mercola and personalized probiotics like blaise. so many different kinds! has any one had good luck with one or another?


----------



## pspal (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, I'm wondering the same. Based on what I've recently read, magnesium is not good for IBS D. For me, magnesium is a laxative and only makes the D worse. Currently, I take Florastor which I just found out has magnesium so now I'm looking for a probiotic that doesn't contain magnesium. I'm currently reading labels but haven't decided yet. Once I do, I will switch and not take the Florastor. Probiotics with magnesium to me would work better for someone with IBS C not D but that's just my personal opinion.

I also just started taking Calcium based on another topic on here for helping with IBS D. I believe the calcium helps but like all others not a cure all but I'll take any help I can get. You could also read the topic on calcium where they also suggest avoiding magnesium in calcium pills. You'd be surprised how many products contain magnesium.

Maybe others could suggest their opinions on magnesium.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

When tablets or capsules are made those contains magnesium stearate in their consistent.that lower amount of magnesium is not the cause of diarrhea.Above 60 mg of magnesium causes diarrhea.
So pspal,You need not worry about that.At beginning I worried like you.
Thanks.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I wrote this probiotic guide:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome/comments/5a2ss5


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Very useful probiotics guide.
Thanks.


----------

